# Petzlife?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

has anyone used this product? Unos teeth are pretty clean because he gets RMB's, but I can see a little bit of brown tartar at the very base of cuspids right at the gumline. I brush his teeth 1-2 times a week, but it doesent seemt to go away, so I thought I'd try this product. 

Any feedback?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs and cats get bones almost every single day, but I add this stuff called Waste Eaze to their water, it helps with their breath a little bit (stupid dogs love to eat out of the cat litter box) and I'm trying to reduce the pre-existing plaque in my older cat's mouth since she's in early renal failure and the plaque harbors bacteria which can get in the blood and make it even harder on the kidneys :frown:

Anyway, Petzlife looks like a pretty decent product, very expensive though!

You could try brushing more often and make sure you use an enzymatic toothpaste as well.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, I found someone selling off few they had in stock on ebay for $10, so I went ahead and ordered it. 
I'll have to try it for my 11 year old cat who's back teeth are pretty dingy, she freaks out when I go near her mouth though, so I dont know how well it will work.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe get something you can just put in the water like the Waste Eaze, it's pretty cheap too and none of my pets have noticed it's in there.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Does it actually clean teeth or is it just a breath freshner?

Unfortunately the older kitty will not touch raw, I've tried for too long, she just sniffs it and walks away.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It claims it's supposed to reduce plaque as well as freshen the breath and neutralize the urine so it doesn't burn/stain lawns as much.


----------



## flkiwi (Feb 20, 2009)

I hadn't heard of petzlife until I read your post here and it looked interesting. Did a little research and read reviews and many people absolutely swear by it, plus the before and after pictures do look impressive. The only thing that puts me off a bit is having the grain alcohol as one of the ingredients. Other than that, I'd give it a go. Do let us know how it works.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

well the alcohol content is very limited, not enough to have any effect on the animal, but I'll let you know how it goes. It looks like they came out with similar formula for people, thankfully my teeth arent too dingy:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> well the alcohol content is very limited, not enough to have any effect on the animal, but I'll let you know how it goes. It looks like they came out with similar formula for people, thankfully my teeth arent too dingy:biggrin:


I saw the Petzlife gel and spray today at a small pet boutique. 4 ounces for $30! I like it, but I the only drawback is the alcohol in it and it's really pricey. I wouldn't feel comfortable giving it to Aspen knowing that it contains alcohol. I read the label and I would have to give him 2 tablespoons of the gel. I know the alcohol content is limited, but it's still a fair amount for his size I think.


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I read somewhere that you can brew your own tartar cleaning rinse using a 50/50 mix of 3% hydrogen peroxide and water.

A lot cheaper than $30 for 4oz. Just a thought.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

JoeCo said:


> I read somewhere that you can brew your own tartar cleaning rinse using a 50/50 mix of 3% hydrogen peroxide and water.
> 
> A lot cheaper than $30 for 4oz. Just a thought.


I'm not sure I would like my dog to have hydrogen peroxide though...

Isn't it harmful...?


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I'm not sure I would like my dog to have hydrogen peroxide though...
> 
> Isn't it harmful...?


I am not a vet but I think hydrogen peroxide is ok as long as it is diluted with water, for oral use you would spray a small amount into the mouth or gargle with it (which a dog/cat will obviously not do).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

JoeCo said:


> I am not a vet but I think hydrogen peroxide is ok as long as it is diluted with water, for oral use you would spray a small amount into the mouth or gargle with it (which a dog/cat will obviously not do).


I think I've heard it also works as a whitener for the teeth...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well according to their site, it mixes with saliva and coats the teeth, breaking down any plaque on them, so I dont know how effective hydrogen mixed with water would be in that regard.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Unosmom, how is the Petzlife working for you...?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm embarrased to admit that I have not been very consistant with it because it needs to be applied before bed and make sure that the dog doesent eat anything an hour beforehand, I usually give him a cookie before bed because he sometimes throws up at night when he doesent have enough food in the stomach, so I need to manuever around it and make sure he gets his cookies and gets the gel applied an hour after it and sometimes I lose the track of time. So I'm going to apply it daily at the same time to make sure its done.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I'm embarrased to admit that I have not been very consistant with it because it needs to be applied before bed and make sure that the dog doesent eat anything an hour beforehand, I usually give him a cookie before bed because he sometimes throws up at night when he doesent have enough food in the stomach, so I need to manuever around it and make sure he gets his cookies and gets the gel applied an hour after it and sometimes I lose the track of time. So I'm going to apply it daily at the same time to make sure its done.


Other than him not eating anything an hour before, is it okay to drink water?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I cannot believe i just seen this thread!
We recommend and sell petzlife. I LOVE it and so do clients i have seen amazing changes with it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yes, water is allowed, but I gotta work out the timing.


----------

